# Navigating the minefield of tests and paperwork to drive to France



## Derekoak

We are double vaccinated since March. Our 2nd tests have the dreaded Indian batch numbers. Further research makes me think this is a storm in a teacup. It is probable that these batch numbers were made in India, maybe even from the same Brewing vats as the Covishield that is made for use in India and Africa. However they were labelled as Vaxevria and shipped to the Uk where they were batch tested by the MHRA along with all the European made Vaxevria. They are therefore as far as I can tell covered by the same regulations as any other Vaxevria. If you were injected in India with Covishield you may have a problem entering the Eu. The British government says no Covishield has been used in the Uk. They are right it is apparently all in the name and the batch testing .








						The Indian-made AstraZeneca batches that have caused problems for travellers from the UK
					

The jabs - up to five millions of which have been administered in the UK - were manufactured by the Serum Institute of India




					inews.co.uk
				



On this basis we are investigating going to France.
As of 19th July the tests needed are a pretravel test in England, a pretravel test in France, and a day 2 PCR test on return. The pretravel tests in both directions can be lateral flow tests the French require this to be taken within 48 hours of travel there is some confusion whether the Uk is also 48 or 72 hours.
You cannot use NHS lateral flow tests.  Several businesses offer such tests for around £30 per test c19testing.co.uk is one such which is on the government list. The way they work it is they send you the test in the post. You self administer and email a photo of the finshed test with your passport. They email back a certificate this should easily happen within 48 hours. They suggest you get 2 and take one with you to self administer before your return.
As far as the PCR day 2 test is concerned the simplest is a boots home test kit £65.  This  you post and get the result within 2 days. So it seems the cost per person is of the order of £125


----------



## st3v3

Derekoak said:


> You cannot use NHS lateral flow tests



I find this really odd. They've been giving them away like sweets at our boy's school, we've got loads of spare ones...


----------



## SquirrellCook

The moment something happens, some bar steward is looking at a way of milking us!


----------



## colinm

st3v3 said:


> I find this really odd. They've been giving them away like sweets at our boy's school, we've got loads of spare ones...


The lateral flow test is not as reliable as PCR, it is only used to keep down costs.


----------



## mark61

Antigen/rapid lateral flow are free at most pharmacist.

PCR you can get online from NHS, will arrive next day if booked early enough.


----------



## Colinc

You cant officially use NHS tests to travel.  They do ask at channel tunnel, for example.  On return to UK the test has to be no more than 3 days before arrival.  Note that can be more than 72 hrs depending on times of day.  Tests are pretty easy to get in France and elsewhere, but the self teat is a good idea.    

It sounds complex but actually pretty straightforward.  I have now done the run from UK to Greece and back twice. Much easier in Europe as have yet to be asked for test results except boarding the ferry Italy to Greece.


----------



## trevskoda

Come to Ireland as no one gives two fa-ts about any tests masks etc.


----------



## Snapster

Due to the increase in the Delta variant in France, the government are meeting on Monday to discuss if any new restrictions may need to be introduced. These could include border restrictions. I would wait till Tuesday to see what happens.


----------



## TJBi

trevskoda said:


> Come to Ireland as no one gives two fa-ts about any tests masks etc.


Sounds like a good reason not to go to Ireland.


----------



## mark61

trevskoda said:


> Come to Ireland as no one gives two fa-ts about any tests masks etc.


Much the same here now.


----------



## REC

The day 2 tests have to have a registered number which is entered on the passenger location form when you renter UK. You cannot complete the form without this number. Do the boots home test PCR kit have a registration number? The gov.uk has specific day 2 tests (or 2&8) which all send a number to complete the PLF.


----------



## srwalters

I live in South East Spain and have my European QR code in paper form.
I am not anticipating and problem or test requirement until we get to Roscoff when I presume that we shall need a PCR test taken within 2 days of boarding the ferry. My Sailing is not until 8th September, ( so we could be Áll Clear´ by then or not allowed to board the ferry at all.)
This will be my fourth time of trying to make this trip home. Each other time the Ferry has been cancelled.
The UK government seem to change the rules to suit where an individual Minister wants to go.
No thought has been given to ExPats wanting to visit family in the UK. I did see that Grant Shapps was going to ´Think about it´


----------



## Derekoak

REC said:


> The day 2 tests have to have a registered number which is entered on the passenger location form when you renter UK. You cannot complete the form without this number. Do the boots home test PCR kit have a registration number? The gov.uk has specific day 2 tests (or 2&8) which all send a number to complete the PLF.


You are right Ruth . That 65 pound test says not suitable for day 2 (and 8) tests and points you to a 99 pound test (or 160) . Until the 19th July  day 2 and 8,  after just day 2 for amber countries like France until the government changes its mind again.
 I will look again in case Macron does not stick a spanner in the works this evening. I would not blame him.
  Having looked Assured screening does a day 2 test with a booking number . At the moment for green countries. I assume after 19th for amber too. Says £49. This is take at home, post and results by email within 48hour of receipt. I would end up quarantining until about day 6.


----------



## GMJ

colinm said:


> The lateral flow test is not as reliable as PCR, it is only used to keep down costs.



I'm sure that I read somewhere that if you test positive on a lateral flow test you should then go and get a 'proper' test done elsewhere, at a test centre etc.


----------



## colinm

GMJ said:


> I'm sure that I read somewhere that if you test positive on a lateral flow test you should then go and get a 'proper' test done elsewhere, at a test centre etc.


If you test positive from a lateral flow test you should report it (the tests should be reported if negative or positive) and then self isolate, but you can if you wish get it confirmed with a PCR test.


----------



## Derekoak

As far as going abroad goes lateral flow tests are not only cheaper, they are so much easier. They can be taken  with you, self administered, the result is within 30 minutes and appears where you are, the result can be photgraphed and emailed to get a certificate by return email.
 Pcr tests on the other hand have to be sent off by post and then processed in a lab. You have to go to a lab and pay extra for an express test and the result will still be slower, if posted there is a  indeterminate delay which mucks up having proof of a negative test within 72 hours of travel. 
On the other hand a day 2 pcr test on return does not affect travel just how long you must isolate. Mostly we have been staying away from people anyway, so that is not too onerous.
  Lateral flow tests are not as accurate as Pcr but they must be accurate enough for the government's purpose as they are allowed.


----------



## colinm

Derekoak said:


> Lateral flow tests are not as accurate as Pcr but they must be accurate enough for the government's purpose as they are allowed.



Here's the latest advice that I know of.


> Do I need a test on arrival to the UK?​Yes, although the number of tests you need will depend on the country or countries you’ve travelled from, and your vaccination status.
> 
> 
> If you’ve been to a green list country, you’ll need to take one PCR test within two days of arriving back in the UK.
> 
> If you’ve been to an amber country, you’ll need to have pre-booked a package of two PCR tests, to be taken on days two and eight upon your return. Returning travellers must quarantine for 10 days at home, but can also opt to pay for an additional test on day five in order to end self-isolation early (should the result be negative, of course). However, from 19 July, fully vaccinated UK residents and those under 18 can swerve quarantine when returning from an amber list country. They face the same restrictions as green list travellers, and must simply take a PCR test on day 0, 1 or 2 of their arrival to the UK.
> 
> Those travelling from red countries must have pre-booked a mandatory 11-night quarantine hotel package, which will include two PCR tests, taken on day two and day eight.


----------



## Derekoak

colinm said:


> Here's the latest advice that I know of.


Yes that is right that is the day 2 pcr test I was talking about. But there are also more practically difficult tests 1) before going abroad  and 2) before returning. These are the ones that lateral flow antigen tests are so useful for. As they have strict time limits enforced at borders and ferry entry.
 I was assumìng that you should self isolate on return until you knew your Day 2 PCR was negative.


----------



## tidewatcher

TJBi said:


> Sounds like a good reason not to go to Ireland.


Oh yes they do! Presently booked to Rosslare next week. Full PCR covid test required no older than 72 hours on arrival. Latest from the Irish Department of Health is a passenger locator form completed electronically before you arrive and a test to release from passenger location form address (free) covid test on or after day five from arrival. This is with proof of two jabs. Coming back you just get on the ferry......  The EU covid passport is being recognised but the above is the latest from both the Dept of Health and the Stenna Lines websaites.


----------



## Brockley

tidewatcher said:


> Oh yes they do! Presently booked to Rosslare next week. Full PCR covid test required no older than 72 hours on arrival. Latest from the Irish Department of Health is a passenger locator form completed electronically before you arrive and a test to release from passenger location form address (free) covid test on or after day five from arrival. This is with proof of two jabs. Coming back you just get on the ferry......  The EU covid passport is being recognised but the above is the latest from both the Dept of Health and the Stenna Lines websaites.


Too late mate, booked on the ferry from Cairnryan to Larne this Thursday


----------



## Apollo 13

Derekoak said:


> We are double vaccinated since March. Our 2nd tests have the dreaded Indian batch numbers. Further research makes me think this is a storm in a teacup. It is probable that these batch numbers were made in India, maybe even from the same Brewing vats as the Covishield that is made for use in India and Africa. However they were labelled as Vaxevria and shipped to the Uk where they were batch tested by the MHRA along with all the European made Vaxevria. They are therefore as far as I can tell covered by the same regulations as any other Vaxevria. If you were injected in India with Covishield you may have a problem entering the Eu. The British government says no Covishield has been used in the Uk. They are right it is apparently all in the name and the batch testing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian-made AstraZeneca batches that have caused problems for travellers from the UK
> 
> 
> The jabs - up to five millions of which have been administered in the UK - were manufactured by the Serum Institute of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inews.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this basis we are investigating going to France.
> As of 19th July the tests needed are a pretravel test in England, a pretravel test in France, and a day 2 PCR test on return. The pretravel tests in both directions can be lateral flow tests the French require this to be taken within 48 hours of travel there is some confusion whether the Uk is also 48 or 72 hours.
> You cannot use NHS lateral flow tests.  Several businesses offer such tests for around £30 per test c19testing.co.uk is one such which is on the government list. The way they work it is they send you the test in the post. You self administer and email a photo of the finshed test with your passport. They email back a certificate this should easily happen within 48 hours. They suggest you get 2 and take one with you to self administer before your return.
> As far as the PCR day 2 test is concerned the simplest is a boots home test kit £65.  This  you post and get the result within 2 days. So it seems the cost per person is of the order of £125


Thanks for the detailed update. It looks to me that its by no way a fool proof system though, and given that the level of virus in france and across europe is as high if not higher than most regions in the UK, and the possibility of false results etc. the only really important factor is has the traveller been fully vaccinated? So I predict that before long countries will drop the PCR tests as they can't be trusted anyway and vaccination certificates will be the only requirement.
Reports today (13th) from france seem to suggest new restrictions are about to be imposed, so its worth checking this out.
We've put our return to travels abroad on hold this year until some sort of logical processes are brought in. I've never been in favour of jumping through hoops just to help sham regulations gain recognition to appease the voting public only to be quietly dropped when seen to be ultimately pointless.


----------



## Derekoak

I posted this elewhere but this is the " Independent " newspaper travel expert answering a question 
*:*_ What is the situation for people who have received one of the AstraZeneca vaccines reported to have been made in India to travel to France? The NHS app shows these as Vaxzevria which is listed on the French government site as approved, But there appears to be no official guidance on whether people can travel to the EU as “vaccinated” if they have received this vaccine.


Ali H_
*"A: *I have heard absolutely no reports of any British people being turned away from France because of the batch number on their AstraZeneca vaccines. The transport operators I have contacted report the same.

Malta, however, has just imposed restrictions. A statement from the government said: “The AstraZeneca vaccine from the batch numbers: 4120Z001, 4120Z002 and 412Z003, also known as Covishield, will not be an accepted proof of vaccination for entry to Malta.”

I am urgently trying to find out why the Mediterranean nation has imposed this restriction."

The fact that he discovered that Malta is a problem shows that he has investigated the answer even though the question was about France


----------



## suneye

Having two vaccines gives you some protection but will not stop you getting covid.  I know 4 people, double vaccined, who have had Covid recently and got ill although not ill enough to go to hospital and were able to return to work in weeks rather than months.  However, it does mean that two vaccines are not a super shield for you or those around you.


----------



## Derekoak

So we have decided to take the plunge. Next monday dover Calais. Antigen test ordered, previous ferry booking transferred. Masks and stay on deck if the weather  at all allows . We will go running in the alps so we will not be likely to get infected. Supermarkets for food every 5 days, ffp3 masks and early in the day will be our nearest human contact.


----------



## Derekoak

suneye said:


> Having two vaccines gives you some protection but will not stop you getting covid.  I know 4 people, double vaccined, who have had Covid recently and got ill although not ill enough to go to hospital and were able to return to work in weeks rather than months.  However, it does mean that two vaccines are not a super shield for you or those around you.


Yes that is true. With Johnson aiming at herd immunity by infection at up to 200,000 cases a day by 6 weeks time. We will be better off in France and watch the Uk Petri dish experiment from afar. Of course if we acheive herd immunity before winter that might be a good thing to come back for!


----------



## tidewatcher

After a very confusing net return search regarding travel to Ireland AFTER the 19th. I finally got confirmation from Stena Lines that the NHS prof of double jab over three weeks from the last jab means no pcr test is required. You still need to fill in a passenger locator form though. It is worth bearing in mind that due to our rather sporty rate increase the EU may place a “handbrake” control on any country which looks like a threat so certainty remains elusive in these strange times.


----------



## witzend

Just found this thought it might help
*a negative PCR test dating from less than 72 hours before the departure* *or a negative antigen test less than 48 hours before








						Royaume-Uni- Dernière minute
					

Infection pulmonaire - Coronavirus Covid-19 (21/06/2021) Du fait de la circulation du virus de la COVID-19 et de ses variants qui demeure active (…)




					www.diplomatie.gouv.fr
				



*


----------



## colinm

Apollo 13 said:


> and given that the level of virus in france and across europe is as high if not higher than most regions in the UK,


The last figures I've seen, the UK has vastly higher infection rates than most, if not all the EU.
It was quoted last week (but I've not checked the figures) that the UK is seeing as many new infections as the entire EU, certainly France is only seeing 1/10 of the infections we are seeing, and Germany is about 1/30.


----------



## TeamRienza

This site is interesting,   https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries

Whilst the Uk had over 36,000 new cases yesterday, Spain alone had nearly 44,000 new cases. What I also find interesting is the column showing tests per million of population. On the face of it, apparently the uk has tested many many more than other countries. The assumption (right or wrong) must be that countries like France and Germany have figures that are unreported.

Davy


----------



## Derekoak

Apparently doubke jabbed people returning from France next week will have to have day 2 and 8 tests and quarantine for 10 days although France is still amber .
 It seems a bit distant  to us as we will not return for months and it was always wait and see for what the rules are then.


----------



## Derekoak

‘UK reviewing red list for France’: Does the Covid data support this?
					

UK officials are alarmed at the spread of the Beta variant in France, it is reported, but official data from mainland France is not showing a surge and French health agencies have not highlighted increased concern




					www.connexionfrance.com
				



  This article makes one think the uk government is worrying about very little. Efficacy of  vaccines against beta variant  77% efficacy of vaccines against delta 79%. The French are much more worried about the delta variant which is spreading rapidly as it is much more contagious . The figures show that french cases of Beta are just over 2000, similar to Germany, uk cases are 880. However the French figures include overseas territories such as Reunion where cases are 100% beta. The article says mainland french cases of Beta are 4.5% whilst a graph shows about 15% so it could be that most are in overseas territories.
 If all that is correct then I would hope that the restrictions against France will not come to much.


----------



## kwismason

Back to the topic of the thread  - France  If you test positive in France, just before your return, are there any issues on driving back into the UK and the doing the 2 day and self-isolation - you don't have to stay in France until your clear do you?


----------



## kwismason

Derekoak said:


> We are double vaccinated since March. Our 2nd tests have the dreaded Indian batch numbers. Further research makes me think this is a storm in a teacup. It is probable that these batch numbers were made in India, maybe even from the same Brewing vats as the Covishield that is made for use in India and Africa. However they were labelled as Vaxevria and shipped to the Uk where they were batch tested by the MHRA along with all the European made Vaxevria. They are therefore as far as I can tell covered by the same regulations as any other Vaxevria. If you were injected in India with Covishield you may have a problem entering the Eu. The British government says no Covishield has been used in the Uk. They are right it is apparently all in the name and the batch testing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian-made AstraZeneca batches that have caused problems for travellers from the UK
> 
> 
> The jabs - up to five millions of which have been administered in the UK - were manufactured by the Serum Institute of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inews.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this basis we are investigating going to France.
> As of 19th July the tests needed are a pretravel test in England, a pretravel test in France, and a day 2 PCR test on return. The pretravel tests in both directions can be lateral flow tests the French require this to be taken within 48 hours of travel there is some confusion whether the Uk is also 48 or 72 hours.
> You cannot use NHS lateral flow tests.  Several businesses offer such tests for around £30 per test c19testing.co.uk is one such which is on the government list. The way they work it is they send you the test in the post. You self administer and email a photo of the finshed test with your passport. They email back a certificate this should easily happen within 48 hours. They suggest you get 2 and take one with you to self administer before your return.
> As far as the PCR day 2 test is concerned the simplest is a boots home test kit £65.  This  you post and get the result within 2 days. So it seems the cost per person is of the order of £125


Brilliant post Derek - thank you!


----------



## kwismason

This is a clever triage site for the Tests that gives Price comparison and some ratings https://www.covid19-testing.org/travel-testing


----------



## witzend

kwismason said:


> Back to the topic of the thread  - France  If you test positive in France, just before your return, are there any issues on driving back into the UK and the doing the 2 day and self-isolation - you don't have to stay in France until your clear do you?


As far as I understand it you stay until you test clear. I'd be happy to hear different


----------



## Derekoak

kwismason said:


> Back to the topic of the thread  - France  If you test positive in France, just before your return, are there any issues on driving back into the UK and the doing the 2 day and self-isolation - you don't have to stay in France until your clear do you?


As far as I know you cannot travel on ferries or cross borders whilst positive. I am ready to isolate in the camper until clear. I have thermometer and blood oximeter to see how we go. There is a form to sign before embarkation whereby you state you are clear.
 You should take particular care to do nothing dangerously infective to avoid that scenario.


TeamRienza said:


> This site is interesting,   https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
> 
> Whilst the Uk had over 36,000 new cases yesterday, Spain alone had nearly 44,000 new cases. What I also find interesting is the column showing tests per million of population. On the face of it, apparently the uk has tested many many more than other countries. The assumption (right or wrong) must be that countries like France and Germany have figures that are unreported.
> 
> Davy


We have received 21 lateral flow tests and only used 9. I suspect the Uk counts what they have sent out. Over reporting to make you look good seems a more likely politicians action?


----------



## Derekoak

We have just received our negative lateral flow test result and certificate for our ferry at 5.50 am  Monday. That is 6 hour  from taking the test just more than 5 hour from registering it online with c19testing.co.uk . So hopefully good to go to the next hurdle


----------



## Compo

hi sorry to hijack this thread but i have had both jabs and intend to sail portsmouth to santander and drive into the algarve anyone know if i will have any covid related border problems ?


----------



## MadRssss

Unless I have read it wrong, but I believe from Monday, if you are fully vaccinated, France are allowing travel from any country, without the need for a negative test


----------



## Derekoak

MadRssss said:


> Unless I have read it wrong, but I believe from Monday, if you are fully vaccinated, France are allowing travel from any country, without the need for a negative test


Thanks for that I have checked again what we were reading from uk govt advice only days ago and it has changed. We could have kept those tests for the return.


----------



## Derekoak

This article is if true amusing but really annoying! A French doctor and Mep says that as in  the  Connection article I referred earlier the Beta variant is only present in Worrying amounts in a French overseas department The island of Reunion, a very long way away!. The French mainland is as free as the Uk








						Outcry grows over France ‘amber plus’ move
					

‘The variant is located in La Réunion, which is an Indian Ocean island both very far away from France and England’ – French MEP and medical doctor, Veronique Trillet-Lenoir




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## MadRssss




----------



## Derekoak

I can confirm from dover port that you need no test to get to France if double vaccinated and that vaxevria with a suspected Indian batch number is no problem, not even mentioned!
 The M20 is closed as the government has restarted operation Brock for reasons unknown. The suggestion is that they expect a rush of cars to the channel. However the ferries and chunnel sày they have sold less tickets than usual.


----------



## MadRssss

Have booked ferry to Calais for Saturday morning


----------



## witzend

MadRssss said:


> Have booked ferry to Calais for Saturday morning


How about return tests can you take some with you ?


----------



## MadRssss

witzend said:


> How about return tests can you take some with you ?


Will look into it closer to returning. It may all of changed again by then. But, I expect I can get a test before returning to UK in France,  and can order the tests that I need(whatever that maybe in 90 or so days) so that it’s waiting at home for us to use.


----------



## MadRssss

I can’t see the point of spending money on something that will possibly change at a moment’s notice. If I was going for a week or two then that would be different. As I don’t have a return ticket and I can stay for upto 90 days, I will leave it for now and monitor the situation.


----------



## alcam

MadRssss said:


> I can’t see the point of spending money on something that will possibly change at a moment’s notice. If I was going for a week or two then that would be different. As I don’t have a return ticket and I can stay for upto 90 days, I will leave it for now and monitor the situation.


Noticed on , I think , another thread one or two were suggesting that you would have to have a return ticket ? Obviously you don't . Did you look into that or confident it isn't the case ?


----------



## witzend

alcam said:


> Noticed on , I think , another thread one or two were suggesting that you would have to have a return ticket ? Obviously you don't . Did you look into that or confident it isn't the case ?


The rules said you need a return ticket although haven't heard any that have gone mention it or about what food they took with them but did read to make sure you get passport stamped on way out trouble is what ever someone else got away with don't mean you will



> Non-EU nationals: To enter France, you must have a valid passport issued within the past ten years and with at least six months left is required, along with a *return ticket* and sufficient funds for the length of stay.


From here 




__





						Do you need a visa and passport for France
					

You could spend a lifetime’s worth of holidays in France and still not feel you’d done the country justice. It remains the planet’s most visited tourist destination, meriting its standing with an almost overwhelming mass of historical treasures, storybook landscapes, and cultural idiosyncrasies.




					www.worldtravelguide.net


----------



## MadRssss

alcam said:


> Noticed on , I think , another thread one or two were suggesting that you would have to have a return ticket ? Obviously you don't . Did you look into that or confident it isn't the case ?


Never looked into it. Assume(never assume, always check ) that when we booked it might have been mentioned. If that is the case will book a return when there. We were thinking, we might need to travel back via another country?


----------



## Derekoak

We are doing very similar to madrssss. Spend on what we need now. Prepare for up to 90 days. Maybe it just might be easier  to return Via Spain? We Wait and see. No one asked if we had a return ticket. We have not yet.  We got our passport stamped. Entering France was very ordinary as they no longer needed the test we had done.


----------



## Stanski

Colinc said:


> ..... I have now done the run from UK to Greece and back twice. Much easier in Europe as have yet to be asked for test results except boarding the ferry Italy to Greece.


Hello Colinc,
I have much to ask - hope you feel comfortable in my q's.  We would like to travel to Greece late September for a couple of months, after or before visiting Sicily.
We have travelled once from Hungary to Greece, back via Igniomenitsa/Brindisi to get home through Italy.  We also were in Sicily 2 years ago travelling mainly the west side of the country until we got to the heel.

*Questions:*
How are you travelling to Greece? 
- vehicle type, 
- ferry crossing departue place&arrival destination, 
- general route
- also how frequently do you stop on the journey.
- Do you feel ferry and travelcosts have changed?

What other advice do you have from your experience of this travel?
Many Thanks in advance
Stan


----------



## Colinc

Stanski said:


> Hello Colinc,
> I have much to ask - hope you feel comfortable in my q's.  We would like to travel to Greece late September for a couple of months, after or before visiting Sicily.
> We have travelled once from Hungary to Greece, back via Igniomenitsa/Brindisi to get home through Italy.  We also were in Sicily 2 years ago travelling mainly the west side of the country until we got to the heel.
> 
> *Questions:*
> How are you travelling to Greece?
> - vehicle type,
> - ferry crossing departue place&arrival destination,
> - general route
> - also how frequently do you stop on the journey.
> - Do you feel ferry and travelcosts have changed?
> 
> What other advice do you have from your experience of this travel?
> Many Thanks in advance
> Stan



Hi Stan,

Good to hear you plan to go to Greece.  Wonderful country with easy wild camping in many beautiful places.

We have been travelling in an Adria Twin - based on a 6m Ducato.   We do that for relative ease of getting into small spaces.   We do see bigger motorhomes on the roads in Greece so they are OK too.    It is quite a common destination for German vans/motorhomes.  Many flood down in early summer and stay the season.

We normally go from Ancona to Igniomenitsa using Superfast Ferries.   We have also done via Venice too.   Superfast allow "camping on board" so you can use the van whilst sailing.  The spaces book up for that so you need to book well ahead.   The ferries are very comfortable.

Our route has been via France and Switzerland.  We cross to Switzerland in Basel and go through the Brenner Tunnel.  This means buying a Swiss motorway pass - but the views are worth it.   We have been traveling during Covid so just stopping overnight at service stations and aires.   This is easy to do but not as much fun as taking time over it.  If you want to go at full speed it can be done with a single night in Switzerland and two long days driving.   You then get the ferry to rest.

I don't think costs have changed other than the costs of Covid tests.   They are pretty easy to get though.  The rules for which countries neeed which tests varies all the time so anything I say now will be out-of-date by late September.   Generally though the hardest bit is getting in and out of the UK.   Once in Europe things are so much easier.

Happy to ask any more questions.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Colinc

PS to the above.   We just came back and were forced into a new route due to rules coming back to UK from France.   Instead we came via Austria and Germany to the Hook of Holland - and then over to Harwich.   I don't think I would do that if France was open again - the Channel Tunnel being the far easier route.  The Harwich borderforce are terrible and the boat took 2 hours for all to clear into the UK.


----------



## alun145

I'm off to France and looking at return requirements to get back to UK
As it stands ...,  all can change of course,
As Im double dabbed I will have to get a test within 3 days of return.  I have found the sites of  test centers , but none have prices to compare. Has anyone had these tests and at what cost, to give me something to work on?

The 2 day test after return all seem to be £20 each,  so do-able. 

Cheers alun


----------



## Val54

alun145 said:


> I'm off to France and looking at return requirements to get back to UK
> As it stands ...,  all can change of course,
> As Im double dabbed I will have to get a test within 3 days of return.  I have found the sites of  test centers , but none have prices to compare. Has anyone had these tests and at what cost, to give me something to work on?
> 
> The 2 day test after return all seem to be £20 each,  so do-able.
> 
> Cheers alun


We are in the same position, spending hours getting the paperwork in order. I would double check those prices, lots of PCR testers quoted on the govt site do show £20 but when you click through the costs push up to £80 and beyond. There are a lot of complaints about poor service as well. Have you checked your EHIC health cards, checked ours today and they ran out in May this year, so spent this morning applying for the new version.


----------



## QFour

Ferry booked for April 2022 give them a bit more time to work out what's needed.


----------



## Val54

QFour said:


> Antigen is cheaper and you can get results virtually straight away. We did some research and found one online that do one for £39. Worked out how much it was going to cost for tests and the dog and binned it for this year. Ferry booked for April 2022


The day 2 return test has to be a PCR ........... ....... at the moment .............. and has to be booked before you leave the UK


----------



## Derekoak

Val54 said:


> The day 2 return test has to be a PCR ........... ....... at the moment .............. and has to be booked before you leave the UK


I think practically it has to be booked before your return. We went for an open ended 2 months and plan to book whatever is needed just before return.


----------



## Val54

Derekoak said:


> I think practically it has to be booked before your return. We went for an open ended 2 months and plan to book whatever is needed just before return.



Sorry, my mistake, the current Day 2 test has to be booked before returning to the UK so that the reference details can be included on the passenger locator form, which also has to be completed prior to border control.


----------



## Colinc

To return to uk …

1. within 3 days prior to return to uk get a covid test. A rapid antigen will do. Easily obtained in pharmacies in France.   It must positively identify you (so passport number etc).  You can get kits to take with you that run online tests while watching you. But really easy (and often cheaper) to get in France (or wherever you start home).

2. I assume you are double jabbed.  When you know the date you will return book a “Day 2 PCR” at an approved uk testing centre. A minefield and the cheapest ones probably wont work out. Simplest are those that send you a self testing kit.  Check how you return it to them as some require drop off in inconvenient places.  You probably dont care about getting results - unless positive for some reason.   Best tip to select a test is like looking at a restaurant wine list. You dont want to drink the cheapest nor be fleeced by the most expensive.  Start checking about a third of the way down the list - and read how you get the test and return it to them.

3. Within 24 hours of return fill in the UK passenger locator form.  You will need the reference number from the test you booked in 2. Keep the scan code you get when submitting this form.

4. Travel home. You will need to show 1 and 3 ad infinitum.   Best to print if you can or put in an easy to find place on your phone.

The UK border is the worst in Europe to cross right now.  Expect lots of questions from jobsworths. Not just covid but all sorts of brexit related crap.  But if you have done 1-3 you should be OK.

If you havent been double jabbed best advice is to get those jabs. Otherwise 2 is much more complex.


----------



## Colinc

Just checked and going to France is really easy right now.  If double jabbed fill in a declaration form and show vaccine proof from nhs app.

Same in most of Europe too.  Just not the uk.


----------



## Annsman

Update. For France, from the 16th of August you need the French QR code app. It’s easily downloaded from whatever App Store your phone uses. It’s call “tousAntiCovid app”. On it you transfer your UK QR code. I did it by getting the PDF copy on my laptop, from our NHS app, photographing it with my phone and transferring it to their app wallet. It’s a lot easier than it sounds! You need it for malls, shops, leisure places etc.


----------



## Annsman

Annsman said:


> Update. For France, from the 16th of August you need the French QR code app. It’s easily downloaded from whatever App Store your phone uses. It’s call “toys AntiCovid app”. On it you transfer your UK QR code. I did it by getting the PDF copy on my laptop, from our NHS app, photographing it with my phone and transferring it to their app wallet. It’s a lot easier than it sounds! You need it for malls, shops, leisure places etc.


Should read “tousAnticovid’ app


----------



## REC

Colinc said:


> To return to uk …
> 
> 1. within 3 days prior to return to uk get a covid test. A rapid antigen will do. Easily obtained in pharmacies in France.   It must positively identify you (so passport number etc).  You can get kits to take with you that run online tests while watching you. But really easy (and often cheaper) to get in France (or wherever you start home).
> 
> 2. I assume you are double jabbed.  When you know the date you will return book a “Day 2 PCR” at an approved uk testing centre. A minefield and the cheapest ones probably wont work out. Simplest are those that send you a self testing kit.  Check how you return it to them as some require drop off in inconvenient places.  You probably dont care about getting results - unless positive for some reason.   Best tip to select a test is like looking at a restaurant wine list. You dont want to drink the cheapest nor be fleeced by the most expensive.  Start checking about a third of the way down the list - and read how you get the test and return it to them.


Add to the above about cheap tests, in fact any test....pay by credit card to ensure you will get a refund if you end up with a "dodgy" provider who does not supply the service paid for. We never got our test results sent 12/5/21! But we did get refunds from credit card...(not provider, who are still listed on gov.uk)


----------



## 2cv

This may have been mentioned before but just a heads up about passport validity. A friend was recently prevented from travelling to France because whilst their passport did not expire until 2022 it had been issued in 2011 with an expiry date based on when her previous passport ran out. A passport is now only valid for 10 years from date of issue. Link


----------



## jacquigem

2cv said:


> This may have been mentioned before but just a heads up about passport validity. A friend was recently prevented from travelling to France because whilst their passport did not expire until 2022 it had been issued in 2011 with an expiry date based on when her previous passport ran out. A passport is now only valid for 10 years from date of issue. Link


Yes, just checked ours and we are in the same position,  passports seam to have been issued for 10 years and 6 months, thanks for heads up.Bloody government changing things !


----------



## Deleted member 84745

Why bother this year? Next year will be okay and all this hassle will be a goodbye.


----------



## 5andy

Maybe because life is short and everyday is precious? Will it be ok? I guess it depends on your priorities.


----------



## Compo

im off on bank holiday monday


----------



## Derekoak

We are on the ferry back to the UK. Dfds 's new longer one.
Getting back was harder than going. We spent an hour and 58 euro (standard price) in a small  French  town getting 2 negative lateral flow tests and certificates. It could have been quicker if we had accepted texts of our results. This was all done in a tent on the pavement. 
 We booked our day 2 pcr tests  to be posted to our home address for our arrival. They cost 118 pounds. They have to be posted at our cost. We had to fill in a dfds form and the passenger locator forms, which needed the pcr numbers to be complete.
All worth it for 2 months in a country which is sensible about masks and vaccinination and living with covid. Of course now  we only have 1 month left in the next 4 months.
We were only ever indoors in public places in supermarkets and then we and most people were fully masked. The weather in the Alps was great.


----------



## Val54

If anybody is venturing across to europe, then you can sort both pcr and lateral flow tests in the UK before you leave. The Coop pharmacy (there may be others) will supply the lateral flow test kit to take with you. Simply take the lateral test when needed, email the results and get a certificate email back. Similarly they supply the day 2 pcr test which will give you the locator form entry. Of course, the pcr test requirement for double jabbed may soon be history


----------



## Jo001

Val54 said:


> Simply take the lateral test when needed, email the results and get a certificate email back


Does it not need to be independently verified? Anyone could just make up the result as clear, couldn't they?


----------



## Val54

Jo001 said:


> Does it not need to be independently verified? Anyone could just make up the result as clear, couldn't they?


It is verified, your result is emailed back to the Coop appointed lab and they issue the certificate. Obviously you have to have bought their test kit which is CE marked and approved. It just saves the hassle of finding a local pharmacy or lab with an approved test available.


----------



## Jo001

Val54 said:


> It is verified, your result is emailed back to the Coop appointed lab and they issue the certificate. Obviously you have to have bought their test kit which is CE marked and approved. It just saves the hassle of finding a local pharmacy or lab with an approved test available.


Couldn't people just lie about the test being negative?

Sorry, scratch that - someone just explained it is the actual -ve test you send back rather than reporting back the result.


----------



## Derekoak

The whole thing is open to abuse as you could privately  use a negative persons mouth and nostrils if you were positive. 
As I do not have to quarantine from  entry until I receive the results of my test I do not see how the day 2 test really helps? I am not sure how a positive result would be policed anyway.
   Last time I was pcr tested, test and trace did not get the result back until day 10 of my outdoor contact with a covid positive person. 
The lateral flow test before entry to the UK seems all that is needed unless a proper quarantine procedure was in place?
 The sensible thing to do would be put the nhs in control of travel quarantine/tests with a standard charge for the test.


----------



## Annsman

Just a quick update on travel through France and Spain. Getting into France was easy. Double jabbed and got both UK and French app, so no problems at all. Passport stamped with an exit date. Note. I did state on another thread this hasn’t happened. It had, I just never checked properly! 
Once in France mask wearing is pretty common and expected virtually everywhere indoors. Lots of free hand gels around when entering places too. 
I had concerns about the test into Spain, I’d had different info on the Spanish website. I got an antigen test by walking into a pharmacy and asking! 15 minutes later all done with results in paper and on the app.
No one checked anything going into Spain! Even toll booths on the motorway were free right down to Murcia. Masks and gels are also very common/compulsory in Spain.
So that’s it! We’re not back until November, (if they give you 90 days, use ‘em is my motto!) So I’m not bothered yet with what I need to get back.
Haste la vista compadres!


----------



## alcam

Annsman said:


> Just a quick update on travel through France and Spain. Getting into France was easy. Double jabbed and got both UK and French app, so no problems at all. Passport stamped with an exit date. Note. I did state on another thread this hasn’t happened. It had, I just never checked properly!
> Once in France mask wearing is pretty common and expected virtually everywhere indoors. Lots of free hand gels around when entering places too.
> I had concerns about the test into Spain, I’d had different info on the Spanish website. I got an antigen test by walking into a pharmacy and asking! 15 minutes later all done with results in paper and on the app.
> No one checked anything going into Spain! Even toll booths on the motorway were free right down to Murcia. Masks and gels are also very common/compulsory in Spain.
> So that’s it! We’re not back until November, (if they give you 90 days, use ‘em is my motto!) So I’m not bothered yet with what I need to get back.
> Haste la vista compadres!


Exit date being when you must leave not your ferry date ?


----------



## Snapster

Derekoak said:


> The whole thing is open to abuse as you could privately  use a negative persons mouth and nostrils if you were positive.
> As I do not have to quarantine from  entry until I receive the results of my test I do not see how the day 2 test really helps? I am not sure how a positive result would be policed anyway.
> Last time I was pcr tested, test and trace did not get the result back until day 10 of my outdoor contact with a covid positive person.
> The lateral flow test before entry to the UK seems all that is needed unless a proper quarantine procedure was in place?
> The sensible thing to do would be put the nhs in control of travel quarantine/tests with a standard charge for the test.


We travelled to the U.K. a couple of weeks ago. Booked our day 2 test with the cheapest company we could find. (£28 each). Took the tests and sent them off. A week later we got the results ( neg) 
When you fill in your passenger locator form you have to enter the day 2 test kit reference number and I assume ( probably wrongly) that the results are sent to the government to follow up on a pos result ( otherwise, what’s the point of the passenger location form?) 
But, if ours were positive, I don’t know how they would know where we are. We put our location as “ travelling in a motorhome”


----------



## Val54

I think they are only checking positive results for new variants  , presumably they would able to trace your vehicle registration from transit records should you be unfortunate enough to catch a new deadly strain. After that everyone would be looking for you


----------



## Annsman

alcam said:


> Exit date being when you must leave not your ferry date ?


We get the train back on the 15th of Nov, which is day 88 of our allowance. Is that what you mean?


----------



## alcam

Annsman said:


> We get the train back on the 15th of Nov, which is day 88 of our allowance. Is that what you mean?


Sorry no . I really don't want to buy a return ferry ticket . It has been suggested you are supposed to though I can't see any evidence of that .
When you said your passport had been stamped for your return date I wasn't sure if that was your ferry date or your official 90 day limit


----------



## Snapster

Passport is stamped with your date of exit from the U.K.  You may travel in and out if the Schengen zone, and your passport should be stamped at every external border, in and out, so the original stamper wouldn’t know your return date.


----------

